# 30V OBX Exhaust



## derekbannatyne (Nov 7, 2007)

My stock exhaust rusted through and was leaking, so I purchased the OBX-R exhaust to replace it. I couldn't find any reviews for it, so I thought I'd share my opinions on it. 

It's a resonated, full stainless steel catback system with 3" piping. One thing to note is DO NOT use the 2" exhaust clamps included with the system - the threads stripped and I could not get the system to seal properly; I ended up getting that section welded to the old exhaust for $80 (I think my pipes were too rusted to form a good seal). 

The exhaust is definitely louder than stock, and it drones a bit around 2000-3000 RPMS, but it's not too noticeable. Butt dyno tells me there is a slight power increase. Here's a short exhaust clip (I only revved to about 5500 RPMS): 

 

The best part is that I only paid $255 including shipping.


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

Was this for an A4? Im looking for one for my passat wagon...probably gonna have to go custom.


----------

